# Baumstruktur



## Gala (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe einen Html-Parser,  der die Links aus einer Seite herausholt und diese gefundenen Links in eine Textdatei speichert. Müsste eine rekursive Funktion schreiben, der die Links weiterverfolgt und dann in einer neuen Textdatei abspeichert. Habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das Problem angehen soll, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Gruß Gala


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Dashier dürftest du für deine Zwecke umbauen können:

http://de.geocities.com/uweplonus/faq/io.html#rekursivVerzeichnis

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gala (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Tom,
danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber leider ist es nicht das was ich suche. In diesem Programm wird ein Verzeichnisbaum ausgelesen, aber ich muß  doch ersteinmal ein Baum anlegen und zwar einen Link verfolgen und die draufgefunden Links in einem Baum einbauen. Dann nehme ich mir den 2.Link von der Startseite und will auch ihn verfolgen und auch in diesem Baum einbauen. Und dann erst möchte ich den Baum auch wieder auslesen.
Gruß Gala


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Eigentlich brauchst du keinen Baum anzulegen ... das Internetist dein Baum ...
Jede Webseite ist ein Knoten mit den Links als Kanten ...
Du brauchst nur einen Algo der dir aus den HTML Seiten die URL's herausfischt und dann kannst du das selbe machen wie in meinem Beispiellink angedeutet ist.

Gruß Tom


----------

